# my go at playing estate agent....



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am staying in Palm Springs for Xmas and the house is pretty sweet, I even did some estate agent pics!!!!:


































































:wave:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

lucky bas*ard


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Wow, I love contempory archiatecture and this is the business. I like the way the furniture is chosen to compliment the building. Needs a bigger plasma though!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice looking place, some nice photos but the second from last photo you forgot to check for reflections and can see you hunched over your tripod.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Estate Agent pics my ar5e....:lol: You just wanted to show us all where you're staying. Sunny weather as opposed to cold, drab England.

Lucky barsteward....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Look Mint Dibbidie Dubbidie Nut.... Jealous... Me???? Nahhhhh!!!!

Well... Maybe just a little :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

lanciamug said:


> Needs a bigger plasma though!


In the US? Have you seen the quality of 525-line NTSC (Never Twice the Same Color) 



neilos said:


> Estate Agent pics my ar5e....:lol: You just wanted to show us all where you're staying. Sunny weather as opposed to cold, drab England.
> 
> Lucky barsteward....


+1

It is a nice place though :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks a great place :thumb:

Would love to see it after the 3 kids had been there for a day :lol:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Excellent pics, cool house too.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho couple of steps up from a Travelodge then :lol:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

:doublesho show off barsteward :lol::thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Enjoy it G :thumb:.Looks like a cool place to spend the holidays


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah - I got the hinched figure in the second from last one, and if you look close enough its DW thats on my mac in one of them too!

Lovely buildings up here though, all intersecting lines and contemporary, travel lodge is usually my style too!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah - I got the hinched figure in the second from last one,


6th pic looks you've caught someone crawling into the wardrobe by the looks of it G!

Awesome looking place mate


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice...hope you enjoy it !


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> 6th pic looks you've caught someone crawling into the wardrobe by the looks of it G!
> 
> Awesome looking place mate


Ha! thats the missus "tidying" even on holiday!!!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

wow tha is one sick pad mate!!! jealous, very hahah :devil:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice indeed, I really enjoy looking at nicely decked out homes.

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

What I wouldn't give to own a place like that ....


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

proper plush 

is that a renter or familys place?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a cracking looking gaff !


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny how most of the brits liked this one ... out homes suck !!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures IMHO, and that looks a cracking house! :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Jammy sod, lovely looking pad. Was just thinkin earlier how I could move to the states.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

plastic, metal and glass box with no soul. exactly my cup of tea- great looking hoose!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

xpressvalet said:


> plastic, metal and glass box with no soul. exactly my cup of tea- great looking hoose!


It has some very "design" but seriously uncomfortable furniture to boot !!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> proper plush
> 
> is that a renter or familys place?


Rental mate, I don't have any family over there, the guy did mention he wanted to sell though, I think he was asking upwards of 900K US... that kinda puts me out of the price range by about 900K !!!!!


----------

